# No Nubians for Me



## SkyWarrior (Mar 21, 2013)

I am not dissing Nubian folks.  After having owned a half Nubian half Boer, I get the loudness of the Nubians.

Criminy, they scream!  When they want something, they scream.  When they see you, they scream.  They just scream!  How in the heck can you folks who own Nubians put up with that?

Thank goodness for my relatively quiet LaManchas, Saanens, and Alpine!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 21, 2013)

I actually know someone who has Nubians that are quiet.  I am not sure what it is they do.   But one day they stopped giving the girls alfalfa twice a day and the whole farm was a cacophony of yelling and hollering does.   "Hey,  WHERE IS OUR ALFALFA!?  

I have one part Nubian Doe. Brownie.  She is such a happy little thing.    She is not hideously noisy, but she talks to me.   She never screams,  just talks all the time.   "Hi Mom, how are you today?"  Hey, Mom, where is the corn?"   "Mom, are we going out for a walk today?"  "Hey, my turn, my turn on the milkstand!"   "Oh, oh, oh, my toe hurts!"   "I found the BEST leaves, they are over here.  Come look.  You are NOT looking,  come and see."   "How are you doing today."   "Ack!  There are airplanes flying overhead!"  

Never stops talking.   And Mama, the queen, an Alpine, goes over to her, nips a bit of hair on her butt and says a quiet,   "Hush!"


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 21, 2013)

I love the Nubians talkativeness.... My boer Andy is as talkative but sooooo much louder than our nubian Bambi was....he has more depth and lung capacity.... boy can you tell!!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 21, 2013)

Nina and her twin daughters are nubians and are very quiet.  The Nubian doe that I purchased as an adult is more vocal, but not at all excessive.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 21, 2013)

Personally, I don't like Nubians for the whole loudness thing either.

That being said, I got a package deal on some meat goats last fall and three of them were Nubian/Boer crosses. They are the QUIETEST goats on the property! One of them did like to jump on me though. He was one of the first to go to slaughter.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 21, 2013)

I hardly ever hear mine, and when they do talk they are not loud at all, they are young though, that may have something to do with it.  Also they were not bottle raised so they really don't care if I am not around all the time.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 21, 2013)

Our Nubians were very quiet. The loudest goats we have ever had were Nigerians. And they seem to carry further because of the higher pitch.


----------



## Fluffygal (Mar 21, 2013)

Fiona hollers at feeding time and when she sees me; however, my ND buck Abel can out holler her. 
It gets noisy in the evenings at grain time as they all act like they haven't had food in days even though they have been eating forage n hay all day. Chickens are right in there with them on grain calling.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 21, 2013)

My first goat was a nubian/boer bottle baby. I got him at 2 weeks disbudded and banded for $25. They must have known he was going to ba a screamer cause they warned me! They said he was going to *scream* the drive home and all night. Yes, he did! We almost turned around a mile down the road he was that noisy but he was my first and I wasn't giving in that easy. He went to freezer camp at about 14 weeks old. :/

Then I got a mini nubian wether later on. He had the cutest little hum but he also could belt it out when he wanted to. Such a screamer! I got him at 8 weeks and he wasnt really weaned like she said he was.. He never really got over it and I gave him to a 4H family down the road and they ended up sending him to the freezer too.. 

I'll stick with my lamanchas for now! They're extremely quiet except for one of the bucklings, Mcgee. He's soooo noisy and he's not very smart so he just stands there and screams for no reason. Like the other day he got "left behind" on our walk. He didn't follow and instead of running to catch up he just stood there looking at us and was SCREAMING as loud as he could!!    He's staying though because dbf is sticking up for him.. He will be wethered and I'm leaving the quiet buckling intact. My Nigerian buckling can also make a lot of noise when he wants. He's 14 weeks old and makes sure I dont forget his grain. He usually only lets out one ot two actual screams but he's a talker too!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 21, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I actually know someone who has Nubians that are quiet.  I am not sure what it is they do.   But one day they stopped giving the girls alfalfa twice a day and the whole farm was a cacophony of yelling and hollering does.   "Hey,  WHERE IS OUR ALFALFA!


*


We have 11 Nubians and they are pretty quiet unless they run out of feed. *


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 21, 2013)

My girls are nubians and they do talk and holler alot   My buck is a boer, his voice is so much softer than the girls you can barely hear him.


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 21, 2013)

My neighbors' Nubians are not noisy. They do have loud voices. When they first got the goats, one of them was non-stop LOUD. Now, they are pretty quiet.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 21, 2013)

My Mini Nub is my loudest goat.  She only hollers when she sees me, or if her kids get out of her sight though.  My Nubian doe is very quiet, but she is hyper in her actions.  The Fainters are all extremely quiet.  Almost never hear them at all except to talk to their kids.


----------



## Citylife (Mar 21, 2013)

I live less then a block away from a daycare and the neighbors almost called the cops thinking it was the daycare not taking care of the children.  
They can not see my pasture so had no clue the screaming was the goats.
Oh, and they also have an amazing "ugly cry"   LOLOL


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 21, 2013)

Citylife said:
			
		

> I live less then a block away from a daycare and the neighbors almost called the cops thinking it was the daycare not taking care of the children.
> They can not see my pasture so had no clue the screaming was the goats.
> Oh, and they also have an amazing "ugly cry"   LOLOL


 

OMG, it's hideous when Buckwheat screams.  I'm pretty sure he's going to call down a grizzly bear, a wolf pack, or a mountain lion when he starts.  I've taken to bringing the shotgun with me to the barn at night just in case.  No, not exaggerating.

Annie, my NDxAlpine(?) is a noisy girl.  You can hear her up on the state land quite a ways away, but she's nothing compared to Buckwheat.  Good lord, I just don't need a predator coming in.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 21, 2013)

Jelly Bean, my Nigerian Dwarf doe reminds me of the Afflack duck.   Shrill, persistant and with and increasing intensity determined to garner YOUR ATTENTION!

When Jelly Bean can't find her kids it's "Kids, Kids, KIDS!"   

Her last kid, Perl was the same way.  

This year she has triplets and one of them,  Socks is just like her.  "Mom, Mom, MOM!" as she frantically runs WILDLY leaping and cavorting in the air looking for MOMMY! Then the minute she sees her mom, it is one LONG WAIL till she gets to the "UDDER" and nurses frantically, belting her mom clear off the ground as Jelly Bean patiently and lovingly murmurs soft little mommy nothings to her kids...


----------



## TGreenhut (Mar 21, 2013)

I love my talkative nubians! They yell whenever they see me and I love to be greeted! I also like to yell back to say hello


----------



## farmerlor (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah, I have to agree that I love the Nubi talking.  We never, ever had them screaming at us regardless of whether they were hungry or needed milking or even when they had the babies.  Now I have Sables who MUST be related to Nubis somehow and I'll research that someday and they too are very quiet and ladylike and the easiest milkers I've ever, ever had.  They DO talk and the little buckling is the most talkative but he's so cute who would want to make him be quiet?


----------



## farmerlor (Mar 22, 2013)

Nope, the Sable is descended from the Saanen and now recognized by the AGDA.  They ARE draft goats though so they produce prodigious amounts of milk.  They're supposedly very rare in the US.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Mar 22, 2013)

My mini Nubian is also my loudest goat. She is out there screaming her head off "AHHHHHH". Like someone is trying to kill her. It is hilarious!  unless I'm trying to sleep and she's underneath my bedroom window.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 22, 2013)

farmerlor said:
			
		

> Nope, the Sable is descended from the Saanen and now recognized by the AGDA.  They ARE draft goats though so they produce prodigious amounts of milk.  They're supposedly very rare in the US.


Well, then I have a rare goat that came from a Saanen!  Lulu is a sable.  But her kid looks Saanen even though she's a LaManchaxSable.

Guess I should update my Sig.


----------



## Citylife (Mar 22, 2013)

I have already told the neighbors ahead of time how sorry I am for the way they will be when we take babies away to bottle feed them.  LOL  I can hear the screaming already!
I am sure it will be dramatic!


----------



## newbiekat (Mar 23, 2013)

My nubs were VERY quiet before they kidded! I never understood when everyone said nubians were so loud!      Then they kidded. Now I understand. Every little thing they holler. I pull into the driveway, she sees me from across the pasture, she hears me in the workshop nextdoor, the barn door opens, the house door opens! I mean SHEESH!

Love them to death though.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have several Nubian and Spanish/ Nubian cross does. Heck, they all scream, every doggone one of them. I am like an old hunter who knows his dogs individually just by their bark. Seriously, if my Nubians and Spanubians didn't scream, I would think something was wrong. It is like music to my ears.  LOL!!!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 29, 2013)

Haha. This thread cracks me up.

When my daughter found her pens at the State fair this year the first thing she said was, "Oh, no, mom, look!" We are surrounded by Nubians. It's going to be SO noisy!" Of coarse, her goat was the one with the cattle panel over the pen because she kept jumping out so we couldn't really complain.


----------



## TGreenhut (Mar 29, 2013)

Fullhousefarm said:
			
		

> Haha. This thread cracks me up.
> 
> When my daughter found her pens at the State fair this year the first thing she said was, "Oh, no, mom, look!" We are surrounded by Nubians. It's going to be SO noisy!" Of coarse, her goat was the one with the cattle panel over the pen because she kept jumping out so we couldn't really complain.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 30, 2013)

newbiekat said:
			
		

> My nubs were VERY quiet before they kidded! I never understood when everyone said nubians were so loud! Then they kidded. Now I understand. Every little thing they holler. I pull into the driveway, she sees me from across the pasture, she hears me in the workshop nextdoor, the barn door opens, the house door opens! I mean SHEESH!
> 
> Love them to death though.


*
X3. :/  

And the babies OMG!  I've never heard anything SCREAM so loud in my life..... over nothing! *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Mar 30, 2013)

My Pygora's make more of a fuss than my herd of Nubians, by far... 

The only time we get loud here is kidding time,  But they do talk to us, and let me know when they think they need more attention 

But i love them and of course i think they are the best milk goats out there  

When the pygoras are upset they set even the dogs off......


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Mar 30, 2013)

My Nubians are extremely quiet, the only time I've every heard them yell is when their in labor. "OH MY GOSH IT HURTS! MOM COME HELP! WHAT IS HAPPENING!"  and then aterwards they still screamed like "WHAT IS THAT! WHY IS IT TOUCHING ME!" 



But they are usually quiet souls...


----------

